# Serrasalmus Rhombeus



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, I hope this is it......... like I think, but exactly what kind of rhombeus ? some photos Ciao..!
View attachment 177062

View attachment 177063

View attachment 177064


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup its a Rhom. Specifically there is no way to look at it and tell.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

if you didn't pull it out of the river yourself or get it from a very reliabel dealer you'll never know where it came from.

i think rhom, but in the second pic, some of the spots on the mid body look elongated, much like compressus.

how big is it, like 4"-5", if so thats a tough size to get a 100% possitive ID


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i guess you were hoping for a diamond rhom?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

That could very well be a diamond rhom because they tend to have a lot more spotting, just like that.


----------



## picchius (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks but compressus doesn't have red eye .............








I think diamond , with lights on you can see a gold color .........and it's 15 cm !
Bye..........


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

picchius said:


> Thanks but compressus doesn't have red eye .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some compressus do have red to red-orange eyes.
i do think its a rhom, but it could turn out differently as it matures, wouldn't be the first time
compressus also have reflective scales so thats not a good basis for ID


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

it looks like a compressus to me. Notice how the spotting is elongated below the lateral line in the second pic.

Dippyegs has a nice compressus and I believe his has red eyes too. You may want to look at his fish for a refrence.

It is a nice fish BTW!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To me it looks like one of those undescribed species that been showing up on and off over the last couple years.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> To me it looks like one of those undescribed species that been showing up on and off over the last couple years.


ya dont look like a rhom.....might be a compressus but IDK....just dont think its a rhom to me.....


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

İt's Compressus,I have 2 specimens like this fish

Orhan DAĞCI


----------

